# How to Pre-charge SMS?



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

I'll be setting up a 30gal tank soon. I'll be using SMS and wanted to 'charge it' before adding it to my tank. I have the line of dry ferts, and Seachem Equilibrium (for Mg and Ca) to use. 

I assume that I should layer the SMS just a couple inches, add water to cover it, and then add the cation to the water and let it sit.

I figure K2SO4 and the Equilibrium will be of the most use here, but is there any benefit to adding some CSM+B? 

Is there any specific order to add the ferts, or all at once? 
Is there a recommended dosage?

I have 1/2 bag of Aquasoil Amazonia, is it advisable to use it for this tank, then use SMS to fill in the rest?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

If you really want to make use of the CEC of the substrate and pre-charge it with nutrients, why not try zeolite sand? It has about 100 times the CEC of SM and doesn't look bad in the tank. If I were going to try to pre-charge it with nutrients I would go for potassium, iron and trace elements. If I were feeling really daring I might try to use ammonium, also a cation. And, yes I would cover the substrate with water and let it soak in very highly fertilized water for a few days, then drain the water and proceed from there.

I am trying to grow Hygrophila Porto Velho emersed in zeolite sand now, with the sand charged with Schultz all purpose plant food, which is very high in ammonium plus P and K.


----------

